# Any goldfish fans here?



## afnaveils (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm a goldfish fan in Montreal. Are there a few here on this site?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome,

I bet there are a few, you might not get a huge response today because of a big freshwater auction in the area.

I have always had a soft spot for Ranchu.


----------



## afnaveils (Nov 1, 2015)

Yes, good luck if you're looking for something!
Ranchus have been quite popular since the last 5 years or so. However, quality fish are quite hard to find in Canada.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Andrew over at Fish Sempai brings in great quality goldfish and koi from Japan, China and elsewhere in S.E. Asia

https://www.fishsempai.com/

The majority of his fish sales are shipped to customers, 
but you can arrange to come to the farm in between Guelph and Kitchener-Waterloo


----------



## afnaveils (Nov 1, 2015)

Andrew hasn't received fish for a few years now unless he got back to it lately.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

afnaveils said:


> Andrew hasn't received fish for a few years now unless he got back to it lately.


I think he recently posted on our club Facebook page, 
but I will have to check.
I have not been out to his fish farm for a few years,
it is an excellent facility ...


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Andrew posted some recent videos of fish for sale in September and October on his Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/The-Fish-Sempai-438441822953677/?fref=ts


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I am no where near a goldfish expert. But they look pretty good to me.

Thanks for posting Zenins


----------



## afnaveils (Nov 1, 2015)

Only the ryukins look decent. The rest is more or less commercial grade. The Fish Sempai used to import much better goldfish before.


----------



## afnaveils (Nov 1, 2015)

Looks like most of the hobbyists on this site are fans of tropical or marine fish!


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

afnaveils said:


> Looks like most of the hobbyists on this site are fans of tropical or marine fish!


Yes, most of my aquariums house tropical fresh water fish.

However, I do have a 5" comet and 6" shubunkin goldfish in a 20 gallon, I hope to move them to a larger aquarium soon


----------



## afnaveils (Nov 1, 2015)

After a few weeks on this site, I think most of the members are marine fish fans actually.


----------



## mousey (Mar 28, 2011)

I currently have a single goldfish. Have had it for 5 years and before that I had a single one for 8 years. I find every time I add another for company, the original inhabitant of the tank kills the newby off.

Had a pretty calico recently but it only lasted 4 months. I do not believe it was ill at all- only got the message from the other fish that it was not wanted. Have the same problem with all male platies in a tank.


----------

